# New reloading bench



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, all the kids are gone off to be grown ups and I am redoing a room for reloading. I want to buy a nice bench for my reloading. 

Do any of you guys have a recommendation on which bench to get? Where should I look?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Lot's of plans around for building your own. Or get some general ideas and design your own. That way it fits your space exactly, and you can customize pegboards, lighting, shelves, etc.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

dunedawg said:


> Lot's of plans around for building your own. Or get some general ideas and design your own. That way it fits your space exactly, and you can customize pegboards, lighting, shelves, etc.


Thanks but I don't have the tools or time.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Sam's club, great table and chest!!!

John


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I use a work bench from Harbor freight. Its a wood bench and cost about 120.00 I think. Has 4 drawers and a shelf. works great.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://blog.harborfreight.com/workbench-reloading-bench/

http://www.americanworkbench.com/Reloadbenches.html

I built mine in the fashion of the ones shown at American Workbench.

TH


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I've always built my own. I like mine to have knee room under it so when I'm sitting in my chair I'm not banging my knees and shins against the lower shelf.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Know a carpenter...might be a good deal for both of you?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Thanks but I don't have the tools or time.


Takes more time to reload then to build a reloading bench, lol.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I think the Harbor Freight bench would work well...and it could be delivered to your door.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Texas T said:


> Takes more time to reload then to build a reloading bench, lol.


 That's what I was thinking: if you don't have the spare time to build a bench, reloading is going to be completely out.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

My bench. 
Double 3/4" plywood countertop with extra bracing for the presses. It is stout. 
L shaped. Drawers underneath. Cabinets above on one side with under counter lights.

Four electrical outlets due to:
-RCBS electronic powder scale
-ultrasonic cleaner
- Dillon case hopper
- Dillon loader lights
- Radio
- case tumbler
- case prep station

I never took the time for a good photo so cobbled together these 4.

I just added a Forster single stage to go with the RCBS and Dillon 650.

Dillon 650 is my main focus



1919A4 beltfed photo shows cabinet bases



I do some single stage reloads, usually subsonics or when developing a new load. This shows powder storage. 
Powder jugs are underneath in base cabinet drawers



HK53 photo shows workspace for working on rifles.


----------



## Rock (May 12, 2006)

Look up Americam Workbench on the web. I bought mine there and love it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

The tables from Sams are great. Cheap to.


----------



## Rock (May 12, 2006)

Look up American Workbench on the web. I got one of those last year and love it.


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Re reloading work bench: In my past life when I was teaching high school in Dallas I contacted the school district supply/surplus center to see if they had surplus wood or machine shop old work tables/benches. Was told they did and come and pick one out (you haul it). Found one made of 2X2 maple top with steel legs and braces. 6ft. X 30 inches. Still serving me well since 1967. Moved it Dallas to Seattle to Los Angeles to Missouri to Chicago to San Antonio. Did cover the top with a quarter inch piece of plywood. Check your local school district.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

x2 on the work bench from Sam's. The overhead cabinets are also good for storing and locking, if need be, powder and other items above the benches. They also have a nice sturdy padded stool that fits the bench height.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I made a one a few months ago to replace my old one bench. 4 2x4s and a sheet of 3/4" plywood and was only out about $75. I attached it to the wall so there would be no legs (easier to sweep floor w/o legs). I figured it is plenty strong it will hold my 200lbs jumping on top of it. One flat bench that is 12' long give be a lot be working area than I started with. There isn't any storage but the wall opposite of the bench is 16' of 4 shelves.

I had a buddy that got some pretty nice work benches from Harbor Freight that have a butcher block top.

The first photo is what I started. They old bench on the right that had been around for 20 years made out of 1"x10"s and had rotted on the bottom cause of the back of the garage flooding a few times. And a small bench/table to hold tumbler and case trimmer.

2nd & 3rd photo are the framing an attaching wall.

4th & 5th show bench in place and a few shelfs cut from the old bench to reuse and the use can see the braces to support bench.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I did the same thing when my last kiddo left. Any bench the right size and stoutness can be repurposed for loading bench. Mine is an old 36X72 drafting table. I covered it with cork flooring from HD or Lowes. The cork is a great surface for loading/working on guns. Just the right amount of cushion.



Supplies go on the other side of the room.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you very much for the replies. I really like a lot of these designs.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Texas T said:


> Takes more time to reload then to build a reloading bench, lol.


Not with a Dillon 650:dance:

I work out of town. I'm only home on the weekends.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's what I was thinking: if you don't have the spare time to build a bench, reloading is going to be completely out.


No, and what part of not having the tools did y'all miss?


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Signature-Development-72-in-Fold-Out-Wood-Workbench-WKBNCH72X22/203083493

Fold out legs, Screw it to a wall stud if you want, mount press. Done.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't have much room so I build this bench to fit the space I have.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

jimk said:


> Know a carpenter...might be a good deal for both of you?


I do and this is what I did. I used the photos from this thread and gave them to a friend who is a super good carpenter. I'll post pics when I get them into the room. Thanks!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

If its more than $200 buck you should really look at the bench from sams. The maple butcher block is stout as heck. It doesnt move at all. I used a 1" hole saw to drill 2 sets of holes on the inside of the legs and then put some 1" emt conduit. The lay some 2x6 on top of that and bam, you got shelveing. If u wanted them under it that is.

http://m.samsclub.com/ip/seville-classics-ultrahd-workbench/prod1490086


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jungle_Jim said:


> No, and what part of not having the tools did y'all miss?


 The part where you could spend fifty bucks on tools and thirty bucks on lumber and have a better bench than anything you could buy for under two or three hundred bucks.

I won't even say anything about revocation of man cards.. :slimer:


----------

